# Raising a pet pig?



## BubbbleBrains (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello Everyone! 
I always seem to run into this forum whenever I'm looking up something animal related online, so I decided to finally join! 

I can't seem to find any information online about the costs of raising a pig as a pet. I am not sure that I am getting a pig, but I was wondering if anybody had any information on about how much feeding a full sized pig costs. I'm guessing it is not quite the same as feeding a meat pig, because I don't need this pig to get as big as possible. Just a healthy, regular weight. 
I understand that the pig would still get pretty big, even without being raised for meat. If I decide to have a pig sometime in the future it would definitely be an outside pet!

If anyone has any information on feeding or caring for a pig I would really appreciate it!
Thanks!
A.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Oct 6, 2012)

Well you might not like what I have to say but pigs in my opinion pigs are not pets. They are big animals & unless you want a skeleton, you will need to feed it the same as a regular breeding pig. Pigs are WAY more expensive to keep than dogs - need good fencing & unless you have plenty of money to spare I would not advise it. 

A "pet" pig is actually likely to get WAY more fat than a regular pig as it is not doing the job it was created to do - reproduce.

Now I know there are folks out there that raise the mini pigs as pets & yes there are some out there that raise big pigs as pets so they may be able to give you some more advice.

Liz


----------



## secuono (Oct 6, 2012)

Eh, pet pigs...as in outside on a farm, but loved like a pet, sure.
But livestock indoors like a dog or cat, no way.
My trio of Potbellies live outside and even though one of them might love hanging out with me on cold or wet days in the house, he is by far, much happier outside being a pig.


----------



## BubbbleBrains (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!
The pig would definitely live outside, by 'pet' I just meant that I don't plan on ever eating or selling him.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 7, 2012)

We had a pot bellied pig...and she was a great pet. My husband saw her at an auction and felt sorry for her and bought her/brought her home. She was skinny, dirty and looked very neglected.  
One of our then-13 year old twin daughters had just had her dog die, and Todd thought a scrawny pig was a good substitute...men...

But - she turned out to be a great pet! Daughter Lisa named her Bailey Ann, and she grew to love her very quickly. (and this is my prissy twin).
We penned her 1st - she was in an old chicken pen that was indoors/outdoors. Then during the day we started letting her out. She was super - the best yard pig! So smart - she learned to stay out of my flowers, away from the road, and even to not root in our yard pond. Soon she had free range yard privileges and we built her her own house (like a big dog house with thick hay for bedding and rooting/burrowing). All of our friends just loved her too. We did herding classes (for dogs) at our farm for several years, and she was so popular, and loved all the attention.

We got her back to good health and she lived for years with us. Not knowing her age (she was adult when we got her), and also that she had poor care in the 1st part of her life, we don't know how old she was, but we loved her 

So, if you want a nice pet pig - I would really recommend a pot bellied pig.


----------



## drdoolittle (Oct 9, 2012)

I love all of my potbellies!  They all have different personalities----some can be very pushy---but they are all wonderful!


----------



## secuono (Oct 9, 2012)

Potbellies root like mad men if it rains and they realize the soil is suddenly 'easy to work with'.  
I hardly feed much to my 3 PBs, I'm sure a 'real' hog would eat a lot more. But I would stick with feeding it pig food and ration it, a pig will eat until it pops..
I toss out tomatoes and cukes to them, it would be really easy for you to grow a big section of it to feed your pig. 
You'll need good fencing no matter what size pig. Small ones pop through little holes like mice, big ones just lift the fence and go under...
Gotta say that the pigs have been one of the easiest and least stressful animal I've raised so far.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 10, 2012)

BubbbleBrains said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone!
> I always seem to run into this forum whenever I'm looking up something animal related online, so I decided to finally join!
> 
> I can't seem to find any information online about the costs of raising a pig as a pet. I am not sure that I am getting a pig, but I was wondering if anybody had any information on about how much feeding a full sized pig costs. I'm guessing it is not quite the same as feeding a meat pig, because I don't need this pig to get as big as possible. Just a healthy, regular weight.
> ...


You would be wise to read my post in this section ...   "Man eaten by his pigs "  !!!


----------



## PFSfarmer (Oct 11, 2012)

Pet pig...I dunno.... I think it would be neat for any animal to be a pet and I have seen and heard wild stories, but I would always be on my guard. Good Luck.


----------



## Hillsvale (Oct 11, 2012)

normal eating ( ie: bacon) type pig works up to 5 pounds of commercial grower a day fed 2.5 pounds twice a day. 5 pounds is a maintenance amount of a full size pig including my 750 boar.. not sure a proper pig would be the best of pets per se but perhaps the PB pigs that some keep would be more in keeping with what you have in mind.


----------



## VeganFarmer (Nov 11, 2012)

I disagree with cornish heritage, even though I'm a newbie on this forum and who am I to talk? I apologize in advance.
You may be thinking of hogs. Pot belly pigs are often very similar costs of having a pig, if you already have a basic structure for the pig to sleep in and some fencing. Even if you don't, it's not that expensive. Outside pigs especially are quite simple to keep. DO NOT feed pet pigs food meant for meat pigs, they will get extremely obese. Feed it pet Pot Belly Pig chow, sometimes available at feed stores, but usually available just for online order. They are adorable, and lovable pets, but make sure to do your research. Getting some good pigs should do you good. Keep in mind this forum is usually referring to HOGS, not Pet Pottbellied pigs, which are quite different. Have fun, and don't forget to rescue if you have a farmyard rescue in your area!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Nov 12, 2012)

> I disagree with cornish heritage, even though I'm a newbie on this forum and who am I to talk? I apologize in advance.


LOL! No apology needed. I have no problem with folks disagreeing with me. That is why we are all chatting/discussing on a forum - we all have different ideas. Helps everyone consider all sides & options.

Liz


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 12, 2012)

I do not own pigs but my suggestion would be to visit people who do have pet pigs. See what their setup is like. See how their pigs are. Really understand what you are getting into and do your research.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 12, 2012)

I had what was supposed to have been a pot belly once.  I rescued her from a junkyard.  Yes, she was a junkyard pig.  She ended up being HUGE.  I never did get a wieght on her, but she was as big as my mastiff and took up the entire backseat of my car.  She liked to go for a ride, esp when she saw McDonalds.....the golden archs would set her to screaming until she got her small order of french fries. (French fries were a RARE treat for her).

I had built her a pen, which she promptly tore down.  I rebuilt it, and she went under it.  We had the battle of the pigpen for a while and I finally gave up.  She pastured herself with the horses, and would follow along like a dog when we went for a ride.  She was also NOT at all friendly to strangers and made an excellent guard pig for the barn, even saving us from a robbery at one point.

She was a good pig, but I was NEVER around her without a large whoppin' stick.  She had INTENSE mood swings.  She'd want her belly rubbed and then when she was thru, she'd let you know by lunging at your arm. She was also extremely food aggressive (but she has spent a large amount of time in that junkyard being hungry, so I dont blame her).

She hated dogs with a golden passion and would kill every one she saw, but she loved to snuggle with the cats.

After I had her a couple years, she died and was buried in the horse pasture.

Her name was "Sue" cuz I called her "suueeeepig".  My mother in law's name is also Sue, but I have never got her to believe that the name thing was coincidence.

I did love my pig, and I am glad that I was able to rescue her.  But, I will never have another pet pig.  I'm sure that there are some wonderful pet pigs out there, dont doubt it one bit.  But an angry pig is a VERY dangerous critter.  They have amazing speed, and are vastly intelligent.  If you do something that they dont like,  they do not forget, nor do they forgive very easily.


----------



## VeganFarmer (Nov 12, 2012)

I suggest you pick up a book on pig behavior and training. If you can't find a rescue, buy from a reputable breeder breeding PET pigs. Pigs are very different from dogs behaviour wise, but once you understand how they tick you will master the "art" of keeping your position as head pig. Some say pigs are like having a two year old, some say like an eighty year old. I say a pig is a pig. 





:


----------



## VeganFarmer (Nov 12, 2012)

Cornish Heritage said:
			
		

> > I disagree with cornish heritage, even though I'm a newbie on this forum and who am I to talk? I apologize in advance.
> 
> 
> LOL! No apology needed. I have no problem with folks disagreeing with me. That is why we are all chatting/discussing on a forum - we all have different ideas. Helps everyone consider all sides & options.
> ...


Of course. I'm new on the forum, and I just have to watch myself, to see how the community works on this forum. So far I'm liking it. I've been on forums where moderators will put a halt to any dissagreement, and I whole-heartedly dissagree with that way of running a forum, all though I've never mentioned it to any mod, as it's not my place to. 
Anyway, back on topic.......


----------



## PinkFox (Mar 2, 2013)

u might alsowant to lookto kune kune pigs or AHGs if you just looking for a "pet" their smaller size means there cheaper to feed, esier to handle and both breeds are easy on pasture, the kune especially where as pbs can be srous rooters!


----------

